
Show HN: Pygumroad – A Python API Client to Interact with Gumroad's API - opsdisk
https://github.com/opsdisk/pygumroad
======
opsdisk
A very beta Python API client to interact with Gumroad's API for sweet
automation workflows. Not all of the endpoints and HTTP verbs supported by the
Gumroad API have been added yet.

